# Sick and Wrong as 2 boys copulating.....



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.military.com/news/article/ob ... =army-a.nl

_Obama May End Military's Ban on Gays
January 07, 2009
Agence France-Presse

Sixteen years after Bill Clinton tried to end restrictions on gays in the military, the U.S. armed forces under Barack Obama may be forced to give homosexuals the same welcome as non-gays.

Under president Clinton, the policy that once saw homosexuals discharged from US military service evolved to "Don't Ask, Don't Tell," allowing gays to remain in the military so long as they did not reveal their sexual orientation.

Obama has pledged to overhaul current law.

"The key test for military service should be patriotism, a sense of duty, and a willingness to serve. Discrimination should be prohibited," reads an entry on the president-elect's transition website.

Poll: Should Obama Overturn "Don't Ask Don't Tell?"

Shortly after taking the oath of office in 1993, Clinton originally moved for an outright ban on discrimination based on sexual orientation in the military.

That step, for better or worse, prompted an outcry among top military brass, along with many Republicans and a significant segment of the public.

Clinton quickly came up with his "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" compromise, allowing gays and lesbians to serve in the military as long as they did not speak about their sexual orientation.

The law however still has seen a large number of dismissals of gay service members. Since its enactment, some 12,500 soldiers have been sent packing for acknowledging their homosexuality or after being outed as gay.

Those booted included some 800 key jobs such as Arabic translators, medical staff, pilots and intelligence personnel, according to the Servicemembers Legal Defense Network, a group which is fighting to end all restrictions on military service based on sexual orientation.

Backers of reform said the move toward loosening restriction reflects a change in societal attitudes.

"There has been a sea change in the way this issue is viewed, especially in light of our national security needs," said Democratic lawmaker Ellen Tauscher.

"We shouldn't be forcing good men and women out of military service," Tauscher told AFP.

The lawmaker is the lead sponsor in the House of Representatives of the Military Readiness Enhancement Act, which would replace "Don't Ask, Don't Tell."

"The momentum for repeal has already begun. This summer we held first hearing on this issue in 15 years and recent public surveys show 75 percent of Americans believe (homosexual) men and women should be able to serve openly," the California lawmaker continued.

"My bill to repeal the policy last year had 148 co-sponsors in the House. I will reintroduce this legislation in the coming Congress," Tauscher added.

Even a group of some 100 retired generals and admirals recently appealed for "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" to be scrapped.

"As is the case with Great Britain, Israel, and other nations that allow gays and lesbians to serve openly, our service members are professionals who are able to work together effectively despite differences in race, gender, religion, and sexuality," the former military brass wrote in their November 2008 letter.

Many in the traditionally conservative military community continue to have misgivings, but that lack of support should not impede getting rid of the law, opponents said.

"There will always be some people who will prefer the status quo, but people who preferred segregated units (banned in the U.S. military in 1948) didn't leave the military by and large," notes Aubrey Sarvis, director of the SDLN.

Obama will have to be firm in his commitment to ending discrimination against gays in the military, he warned, despite a full agenda of burgeoning crises.

"Of course, the economy has to be the first priority, but it's a matter of developing a plan on how to move forward successfully," said Sarvis, who predicted a new law within the year.

"I take the president-elect on his word," he said. "I think he'll do it." _


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

perfect, we can now recognize and assemble a gay squad, with their own gay barracks and gay unis..........  
8) :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Holy crap there are 600 million people in this country we should be able to function without worrying about 800 gays or even 12,000 gays. It revives and gives true meaning to watch my back.. but for God sakes don't try to mount me. :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

buckseye said:


> Holy crap there are 600 million people in this country we should be able to function without worrying about 800 gays or even 12,000 gays. It revives and gives true meaning to watch my back.. but for God sakes don't try to mount me. :lol:


you will only feel a slight increase in pressure, then you won't feel a thing. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know how I feel about this. If I was in the military I would definitely spend some money for soap on a rope (the younger crowd perhaps don't remember this product from the 1960's), because I wouldn't want to drop it in the shower. 

Seriously I see some problems in the military. People will be reluctant to be around these people simply staring in some situations that would be uneasy to begin with. Then there is the problem of someones sweaty being captured by the enemy and them giving information for the return of his sweaty.

On the other hand gays have as much right to die in war as heterosexuals. The French are estimated to be about two inches shorter because short little Napoleon is said to have admired tall people and you had to be six foot to get in his military. He killed off the gene pool for tall people in France. Maybe he didn't like them that well. Anyway the point is why does war always have to kill all our best.

The other thing is this war with Islam. I'll bet if we give the gays uniforms with no pants, put them in the front lines, and tell them anyone they catch is fair game, we could put the run on those terrorists.  Liberals wouldn't consider that torture would they? 

This could be to much fun, I have to shut up now.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> you will only feel a slight increase in pressure, then you won't feel a thing.


Holy crap how do you know that.... uke:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the don't ask don't tell policy. I'm not up for having open gays in the military. Especially the one's that think they're really women. But if they have an open gay policy, I want seperated. I want seperate locker rooms w/ seperate showers, here and in the field. I'm not going to get undressed in front of someone I know likes Penis. Whether he wants mine or not, I'm still not comfortable w/ that. Right now, what you don't know can't hurt you. I'm just so sick of Obama. Why does he feel the need to change everything about this country. Can't wait to see how other countries are going to look at us now as the only nation that wants gay's in their military. I swear to god Obama is about as worthless as the lint I pull out of my butt crack.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> The other thing is this war with Islam.


Very common misconception with Islam. What most don't tell is they die to be rewarded with 72 virgins (female) and 28 prepubescent boys.

one link:
http://www.flex.com/~jai/satyamevajayate/heaven.html

Iran's prez, Amawhackjob, wasn't quite telling the truth when he made is statement about gays in Iran.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Holy crap there are 600 million people in this country :lol:


I believe we just turned over the 300 mill mark. 
I guess I like the don't ask don't tell philosophy. I can't say I am prejudice against the gay population but I also wouldn't feel comfortable sharing a barracks with one.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I believe we just turned over the 300 mill mark.


Oh crap i must have been counting the dead ones too.... :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

verg said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap there are 600 million people in this country :lol:
> ...


agree, if i don't know you are gay, for sure, i am more apt to suspect it, but look the other way....now, if i know you are gay and you look at me funny, i may feel provoked to kick your *** and claim you were sexually harassing me......this is a can of worms Obama should not be stupid enough to open........ :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> > I believe we just turned over the 300 mill mark.
> 
> 
> Oh crap i must have been counting the dead ones too.... :lol:


You were not working at the polls in Chicago when Kennedy was elected were you?

Plainsman wrote:


> War with Islam


JAD responded:


> Very common misconception with Islam


Well I guess that's right I should be more specific and say radical Islam. However, after the response towards Israel I might be more inclined to stick with the original misstated statement.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You were not working at the polls in Chicago when Kennedy was elected were you?


Nope but I did become a statistic then. :lol:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

_On the other hand gays have as much right to die in war as heterosexuals_

Plainsman hit the nail on the head with this quote. I don't claim to know the specific on HOW to make things easier but I would hope our elected officials do.

At the end of the day I think this quote rings true![/i]


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Wrong...wrong....wrong

Think about the Infantry. We did 30, 45, 60, 90 day field training at a time. They don't let woman in combat situations for many reasons...many reasons.

These folks doing a tour in the sand box. Men and woman for the most part are kept separate...why? Think about. Then you want to put folks of the same sex with the same orientation in the same 'fox hole' and expect that 'nothing' will happen? I understand that the results or 'something' happening can't happen but still.....

I am not a 'homophobic' at all. I am very secure in my sexuality. That said, it doesn't mean that I would want to shower in open bay showers, sleep in open bay or multi-man rooms, or go to the latrine in open bay latrines, with someone that is a homosexual.

The root of the problem is that not enough people are joining the military. The standards have been lowered to almost the bottom of the barrel. The promise of 30K$ cash and 40K$ for college are not enticing enough folks to join, so now we have to resort to this.....

BUT, sell it to the world as a propaganda issue by allowing homosexuals the opportunity to serve and defend their country....just to get the all popular P.C. approval.

B.S.!

What is next, transsexuals? Why not? Prosperous? That is what was said about homosexuals as recently as the early 1980's..now look. What about trans-genders?

Having trouble seeing why I hate this idea? How about having a homosexual as your kids football coach? How about a homosexual ballet teacher? What about a homosexual pastor, preacher, father (as we know they don't do anything wrong already).

How about a homosexual cub scout leader..never any problems there right?

How about a homosexual YMCA swim-class instructor?

Oh ya, and YOUR kids are under these folks' care.

I do not approve of the life style at all and I would not allow any of the above for me, my family, or my children. I do not approve of the life style at all.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Rude,

First off, I agree that the military has a problem with recruitment. That, inherently is probably the biggest issue they have running.

Secondly, there have been a couple instances where people have brought up conduct in a foxhole. I have never been in the military and do not come from a military background. However, I would have to believe that if I was stuck in a foxhole in the middle of Irag with (insert woman here) that sex would be the last thing from my mind. I, and I think most people are concerned with making in through the night.

Lastly, I the analogies you have listed on the bottom of the post are not fair comparisons. First, those are all areas where adults have control and access to potentially vulnerable children. Regardless of sexual orientation, these people should be cleared for such a responsibility. You mentioned that you would not want your children being directed by homesexuals because there is inherent risk there. Is there not also the same risk when your daughter goes to piano practice with a male instuctor or your son is taught swimming by a female instructor?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Scott LeDuc said:


> .... _I have never been in the military and do not come from a military background. _ However, I would have to believe that if I was stuck in a foxhole in the middle of Irag with (insert woman here) that sex would be the last thing from my mind. I, and I think most people are concerned with making in through the night.


That is another issue...those that can only assume because they have not been.

I would assume, that being blasted off into space in a space-shuttle is the scariest thing on Earth. Now an astronaut would probably disagree.

You can only assume, to use your words, and I can only give my opinion of having been there.

The last part, yup, you are correct.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> You can only assume, to use your words, and I can only give my opinion of having been there.


Agreed - which is why I chose my words carefully....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Being in the military currently, I have a severe problem with this. What happens come shower time? Id feel VERY uncomfortable showering with a homosexual, just as im sure a woman would feel uncomfortable showering another male.

Are we supposed to bend over backwards to accommodate these people? (no pun intended).

Plus its just not fair. A gay guy gets turned on by dudes. And he gets to shower with a bunch of dudes? Well im turned on by chicks, does that mean I get to shower with a bunch of chicks? I doubt it. :lol:

Not to mention from a safety standpoint. Whats gonna happen the first time some gay guy gets the crap kicked out of him in the barracks? Ill tell you what, our "impartial" media will JUMP ALL OVER IT!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Scott LeDuc said:


> Rude,
> 
> First off, I agree that the military has a problem with recruitment. That, inherently is probably the biggest issue they have running.
> 
> ...


it is not the same...not even remotely the same.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First, I don't believe gays should be let in the Armed Services because they will get the crap kicked out of them and then they will whine. Thus the government will spend millions of dollars in an investigation.

But, BBJ, just because you shower with a gay male, doesn't mean he will come on to you. For all you know you could have already shower with a gay person in high school, college, or in the Armed Services.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^yep and like I said, what i don't know can't hurt me. Allowing homosexuals to be open in the Military is going to be nothing but trouble...

Its funny how many morals our country was founded on are just being thrown to this ridiculous ND wind... Country was founded on Christian morals. But that was like 200 years ago. Who gives a crap about all that now. Yep, sad to see it go, but someday soon we'll be knocked down a few pegs on the world power totem pole...


----------

